# Help needed to find Brown Toy puppy :)



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello! Sorry to see I'm the first to respond, and even sorrier that I can't offer any help in your search. I have a few links to standard and mini breeders, but as I'm still a few years from looking for my next dog, many of my connections have grown cold. Hopefully bumping this thread will encourage more helpful replies.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

fedi_a said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> after spending over half a year trying to find a reputable breeder for brown toy poodles in the US, I feel like I am moving in circles without making much progress. I emailed almost all breeders recommended on the poodle referral page of the Poodle Club of America: PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America, but have not yet found a breeder that is actively breeding or planning to breed brown toy litters in the (near) future.
> 
> ...


You try emailing the breeder referral contacts at PCA. I was in touch with Leslie Newing (the east of the Mississippi contact) and she had additional breeder names for me (I'm looking for a mini). Good luck in your search!


----------



## fedi_a (Sep 14, 2020)

Liz said:


> Hello! Sorry to see I'm the first to respond, and even sorrier that I can't offer any help in your search. I have a few links to standard and mini breeders, but as I'm still a few years from looking for my next dog, many of my connections have grown cold. Hopefully bumping this thread will encourage more helpful replies.


Thank you so much Liz and apologies for my late reply!  Your help is really appreciated.


----------



## fedi_a (Sep 14, 2020)

a2girl said:


> You try emailing the breeder referral contacts at PCA. I was in touch with Leslie Newing (the east of the Mississippi contact) and she had additional breeder names for me (I'm looking for a mini). Good luck in your search!


Thank you so much for the suggestion @a2girl! I had only checked the PCA's PDF lists (which are published on the PCA website), but after reaching out to them by email they were able to send me the contact information of other/additional breeders, which I did not know yet. Your suggestion definitely helped me expand my search. Thanks again for your help and good luck with your Mini-Poodle search!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

There have been a number of new members recently showing off new pups, including toys. You could ask them for their breeders' info.


----------



## fedi_a (Sep 14, 2020)

Liz said:


> There have been a number of new members recently showing off new pups, including toys. You could ask them for their breeders' info.


Thanks Liz! That's also a super helpful suggestion!  Do you know what's the best way to locate these new members and their posts?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Fedi, if you will post the state where you live I can probably put you on to some poodle clubs nearby that can help you.


----------



## fedi_a (Sep 14, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Fedi, if you will post the state where you live I can probably put you on to some poodle clubs nearby that can help you.


Thank you so much Johanna!  I live in California, but I am willing to fly almost anywhere to pick up my future puppy, meet the breeder and hopefully also see the parents of the litter.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I will contact my toy poodle expert - Mickey Kern - and ask her who she recommends in CA.

Have you tried contacting any of the four poodle clubs in California? If you google "poodle clubs California you can find the one nearest you.


----------



## fedi_a (Sep 14, 2020)

Johanna said:


> I will contact my toy poodle expert - Mickey Kern - and ask her who she recommends in CA.


Thank you Johanna, that is incredibly kind of you!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Johanna is a wonderful resource. For new members, I would search the new members forum, as well as the photo forum. 52 weeks threads may be helpful, but not everyone makes the commitment.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

fedi_a said:


> Thank you Johanna, that is incredibly kind of you!


Mickey Kern, my friend who breeds and shows toy poodles, recommended Sherry Walls (kennel name is Trajet). She has information on Facebook that you could research. Mickey says she just bred a brown bitch but nothing right now.

I looked at Sherry Walls Facebook page - lots of cute videos of puppies! Best wishes for finding a wonderful puppy!


----------

